# Something white comming out of my rhoms anus



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

well i was at my computer and i looked over and saw this white thing hanging out of my rhoms ass lol, but under closer inspection the larger part is pretty red, and the stringy part, comming out of the larger part is white, u guys know what this is? any way i can fish this?


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

heres another pic


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

anyone know what this is? i could really use some help


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

probaly some un-digested bone from feeders or smelt.... whatcha feeding him?

i probaly wouldnt worry... eltwitcho said his reds shitted out pieces of crayfish claw :laugh:


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

probaly some un-digested bone from feeders or smelt.... whatcha feeding him?

i probaly wouldnt worry... eltwitcho said his reds shitted out pieces of crayfish claw :laugh:


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

probaly some un-digested bone from feeders or smelt.... whatcha feeding him?

i probaly wouldnt worry... eltwitcho said his reds shitted out pieces of crayfish claw :laugh:


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

im as stumped as you. i'd like to know as well. anyone?


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

it hasnt grown or gotten bigger in the past 2 days


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

DuffmanRC said:


> it hasnt grown or gotten bigger in the past 2 days
> [snapback]799433[/snapback]​


hmmmm i guess that rules out a piece of bone...

DonH HEEEEELPPPP


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Could it be he is growing a dick?


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

well yesturday i was looking at it and the white part was looking like it was going to fall off, and this morning half of it was off, so there is only like an eighth of te white string there now


----------

